# Tank Setups (Piranhas)



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been in the hobby for half a year now, and I'm loving it. I still got a lot to learn, just thought I'd share my adventure with you guys.

I have a 135G (6 Red Belly Piranhas), 55G (1 Sanchezi), and a 20G (1 Rhombeus). I'm looking to upgrade the 20G, so let me know if anybody is selling a 100G+


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

nice! 

my,what teeth you have. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

nice... i actually wanted to get Piranhas.. but wife wasnt fond of the idea...


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Great looking fish!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

They look sweet, lol if one dies maby u can use its teeth to cut hair like the native people do haha.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice have u fed them mice yet?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

greenterror23 said:


> Nice have u fed them mice yet?


That is the worst thing you can do. It is just sick for someone to do that.

Great looking set up's

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. And no, I have never fed them mice before (I was waiting for somebody to ask me that). I strictly feed them raw shrimp soaked in vitamins, and very rarely some tilapia.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice setup for sure. 
Have you considered getting some floating plants/lillys? Perhaps then they will swim about more under the cover, and have some nice shaded spots to hide under. Or maybe some really branchy roots kinda like the amazon has?


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Fishfinder said:


> Nice setup for sure.
> Have you considered getting some floating plants/lillys? Perhaps then they will swim about more under the cover, and have some nice shaded spots to hide under. Or maybe some really branchy roots kinda like the amazon has?


I've been wanting these for a while - but I don't know the exact names of the floating plants and can't find anybody selling them. If you have them, let me know!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with Fishfinder, you need some floating plants in there!!
Just make a thread at the Buy/Sell section saying that you're looking for floating plants. And you should also get more driftwood and/or mopani wood, or branches. 
Anything to give your piranhas more cover and hiding places. The more secure they fill, the more out in the open they will swim.
Besides that, you've got some nice looking tanks and fish!!!  
except the 135G which is still empty.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

You dont even necessarily need floating plants, several long Vallisneria would also do it, just never trim them. The vals in my 135 are aprox 4-6 feet long and make good shading.
Since it is spring though, most larger stores like BigAls or garden stores generally have pond plants, so you could easily pick up some water lettuce, or maybe even experiment with lillys?
iv been thinking of getting some lillys myself. just not sure on the reqs for them yet.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I saw that Menagerie has some Amazonian Frogbit in, that would do the trick. It reproduces like mad and has an interesting root structure. Just be careful with the disposal, it is an invasive species and has gotten into the Trent waterway.


----------

